# What is your weirdest habit?



## cheapglamour (Mar 11, 2009)

What is your weirdest habit?

I wanna know I'm not the only weirdo.


I was thinking of mine but i totally lost it.


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 11, 2009)

Going to MAC when I'm depressed or stressing out after/before an exam/midterm/final lolz, and spending a CRAP load 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Then I cheer up afterwards when I play with the makeup haha...IMO I think that's weird for myself.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ I'm the same with the MAC shopping. Usually an indicator of how "unhappy" I am is when I'm shopping A LOT. Yeah somethings wrong but I don't want to actually deal with it. 

But my weird habit is when I get ready to brush my teeth. I must wash my hands first with antibacterial soap, sometimes I'll even rub some alcohol or hand sanitizer on my hands, then squirt the toothpaste directly on the back of my hand. This way the tube of toothpaste doesn't actually touch my toothbrush. And then I use my toothbrush to scoop up the toothpaste and then start brushing. Then after I rinse my mouth and toothbrush I'll wash my hands again with antibacterial soap.


----------



## jjjenko (Mar 12, 2009)

for me i guess mine is having to have my toe nails really short...like as short as they can get. I can't stand to see them grow, so I cut them at least once a week.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 12, 2009)

Probably spooning with my cats when my fiance & I are apart. But they get into bed and wait for me so it's a two-way thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^That's when I _do_ sleep though, since I only sleep roughly every two or three days. That's a weird habit!

Compulsive tooth-brushing. Hate the feeling of unbrushed teeth... eww!

So much more but I'll leave it there. Lol.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_But my weird habit is when I get ready to brush my teeth. I must wash my hands first with antibacterial soap, sometimes I'll even rub some alcohol or hand sanitizer on my hands, then squirt the toothpaste directly on the back of my hand. This way the tube of toothpaste doesn't actually touch my toothbrush. And then I use my toothbrush to scoop up the toothpaste and then start brushing. Then after I rinse my mouth and toothbrush I'll wash my hands again with antibacterial soap._

 
I think that's really cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jjjenko* 

 
_for me i guess mine is having to have my toe nails really short...like as short as they can get. I can't stand to see them grow, so I cut them at least once a week._

 
I hate long toenails too, they creep me out so much!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a cleaning product sniffing compulsion :/

Some products just really get to me and I sniff the product for a few minutes, then I have to put it away and leave because I will just keep smelling it! LOL


----------



## Septemba (Mar 12, 2009)

^^LOL, M.A.C. head! I am sooo with you... and I know EXACTLY what you mean about the cleaning products... some of them really get to me too. I get the same way at the petrol station, I could just sit there all day with that.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Mar 12, 2009)

Have to have socks on, at ALL times: all summer long, every night to bed,  during sex, etc. They literally only come off for showers, and I take them off on the bath mat and *jump* in. HATE feeling of feet touching anything!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 12, 2009)

^Haha! Mine is the opposite. I HATE wearing socks and shoes. I only wear closed toed shoes when it's raining, otherwise I am all about the wind on my tootsies! Socks I forego unless it is raining also, and then once I get home I HAVE to take them off. I hate socks!! D:< 

Also, I have a really hard time sitting in a chair like a normal person. I sit on the table, on the floor, with my feet on the chair, but I hate just sitting. In a chair. Drives me absolutely mad. I have a problem sitting still. Probably has to do with being a dancer, but I usually start pointing and flexing my feet under the table or cracking my joints when I have to sit down normally! D:


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Mar 12, 2009)

Weirdest habits? Hmm...

I have to have constant noise - music, tv or even the washer or dryer to drown out little noises that would bug me otherwise. 

I have an obsessive compulsive habit of washing clothes. If I wear something for even a couple hours I will wash it. Some things even get washed twice. Dirty clothes freak me out. 

Oh, and I hate hate hate hate hate the sound of dripping water. uuuugggghhh. it drives me up the wall and I can't be anywhere near a drippy faucet. I will go insane! 


Yeah....apparently I'm a noise sensitive person....


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 12, 2009)

Enigmaticpheo I couldn't agree with u more I HATE SOCKS!!!! I have marble flooring in my house and i walk around barefoot all the time..In the winter the floor gets super cold and my family looks at me like im insane because I dont have socks on but socks drive me insane. Also when i sleep my feet cant be covered..I cant sleep otherwise. If anyone covers my feet while im sleeping I wake up..I know im crazy..

ALSOOO..I cant stand listening to people eat..OMGGG it drives me mad..If there eating something crunchy I could rip my hair out of my head..

alright ill stop you guys def think ive lost it haha


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 12, 2009)

I buy a new toothbrush for everyone in the house every 2 weeks.....I have a thing about germs on my toothbrush...No one elses toothbrush can touch mine...It has to be in one of those closed up travel containers because the thought of bathroom stuff fumes breathing on my brush makes me gag as I am brushing my teeth.....Yep pretty weird...I am a pure germaphobe when it comes to toothbrushes....Lot of other things but this is a biggie for me..I feel the bristles everytime before I brush to make sure they are not wet..then I know someone used my brush....Yeah we have tons of toothbrushes in the house...everyone knows PINK is mine...Blue is my husband and RED is my son's ...They must be those colors ...I am so weird!!!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I buy a new toothbrush for everyone in the house every 2 weeks.....I have a thing about germs on my toothbrush...No one elses toothbrush can touch mine...It has to be in one of those closed up travel containers because the thought of bathroom stuff fumes breathing on my brush makes me gag as I am brushing my teeth.....Yep pretty weird...I am a pure germaphobe when it comes to toothbrushes....Lot of other things but this is a biggie for me..I feel the bristles everytime before I brush to make sure they are not wet..then I know someone used my brush....Yeah we have tons of toothbrushes in the house...everyone knows PINK is mine...Blue is my husband and RED is my son's ...They must be those colors ...I am so weird!!!_

 

Omg I thought everyone did that! I always have mine in a little travel capsule thing...except I replace the container often too, because I think if I get sick, then brush my teeth, I'm reinfecting myself. EWWW. and no one borrows my toothbrush, ever. sorry, but I got enough problems without other people's saliva all over my brush, kthx. same goes for my loofah!!

Asela, I am so with you on the foot thing...if I have anything on my feet when I am sleeping I go crazy and have to get it off. same goes if I have on any jewelry or hair crap, I always wake up to take it off. but I HAVE to have a blanket on me, even in hot weather. I am so weird. D: 

I also have totally weird cleaning fits. a few months after the start of my first year in college, I woke up on a sunday morning and like SCRUBBED down my dorm while my roomie was asleep. I woke up and was just like, "HELL no." she woke up when I was finishing and was like, "...Oh my god." I had to convince her I was not on speed, I just had to make the room look good again haha! On the up side, we came in 2nd place for best decorated room in the building. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ah, back in the day!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah and I have to have the celing fan and a regular fan going at all times...the ceiling fan is for the breeze...and the electric fan is for the sound...can't sleep without either...even if it 20 degrees.....The house has to be no warmer than 60-65 degrees at all times....I freeze out everyone!!!! All year long!!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 12, 2009)

I do that with my heater, it will be stinking hot outside but I will be shiftily turning it on! The sound of it going really calms me down!


----------



## florabundance (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asela88* 

 
_ 
ALSOOO..I cant stand listening to people eat..OMGGG it drives me mad..If there eating something crunchy I could rip my hair out of my head.._

 
I'm EXACTLY the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I can hear chewing/crunching/gulping/slurping or - worst of all - yapping/smacking/whatever you call it, I want to knock the person out. I just get up and leave so as to avoid being rude...but imo, it's also rude to eat like a neanderthal.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 12, 2009)

I've to wash my hand after a handshake.


----------



## Willa (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I'm EXACTLY the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I can hear chewing/crunching/gulping/slurping or - worst of all - yapping/smacking/whatever you call it, I want to knock the person out. I just get up and leave so as to avoid being rude...but imo, it's also rude to eat like a neanderthal._

 
Feels so good to know I'm not alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you girls know where this can come from?

Another habbit I have: I hate when my boobies touch each others... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have big boobies, it comes with a crack lolllll I always replace them in their ''orbit''. I also can't wear unpadded bras, I hate the pointed Madonna looking bras. If something touches me and rub my nipples at the same time, I FREAK OUT 

I know, I'm weird hahahah

I don't like hugs and kisses during family reunions, you always end up getting sick of something. Last christmas I caught a gastro + a bronchitis


----------



## Lissa (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I'm EXACTLY the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I can hear chewing/crunching/gulping/slurping or - worst of all - yapping/smacking/whatever you call it, I want to knock the person out. I just get up and leave so as to avoid being rude...but imo, it's also rude to eat like a neanderthal._

 
Yuck. The woman who sits opposite me at work eats a huge salad at her desk every day. I always take my lunch at the same time so I can get up and leave and walk around the town, just so I can't hear it. It's so disgusting and I have never heard anyone eat like that before. Slurping and smacking. Then after the salad it's the yoghurt, when after the slurping, the spoon is scraped about 50 times round the inside of the pot even though even I know there can't be anything left in there. If I come back in the office and she is still eating I am so pissed off. 

Problem is, I am running out of places to go at lunchtime, but I cannot stand to be in the office! As soon as she takes the lid off her lunch I am out of there


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_ 
Compulsive tooth-brushing. Hate the feeling of unbrushed teeth... eww!
_

 

thats a really good habit though lol


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't know if mine are habbits but I have some weird.. OCD? .. problems.

For example: If i buy a pack a markers, pencils, sharpies, etc I have to have them all. If I lose one i don't want any of them; it's either all or none.

Or like when I'm about to leave the house I will check my hair iron 30 times to see if it's off because i'm that paranoid.

I also smell everything before I eat or drink it.


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Yuck. The woman who sits opposite me at work eats a huge salad at her desk every day. I always take my lunch at the same time so I can get up and leave and walk around the town, just so I can't hear it. It's so disgusting and I have never heard anyone eat like that before. Slurping and smacking. Then after the salad it's the yoghurt, when after the slurping, the spoon is scraped about 50 times round the inside of the pot even though even I know there can't be anything left in there. If I come back in the office and she is still eating I am so pissed off. 

Problem is, I am running out of places to go at lunchtime, but I cannot stand to be in the office! As soon as she takes the lid off her lunch I am out of there_

 
Lol- gotta love work people- At my last job, there was a girl who snacked allll day long, and  it was always crunchy foods,  like apples, crackers, chips, carrots, etc... Anyway, she'd #1 chew with her mouth open, #2 slurp the juice from apples or whatever, and smack her lips too. I get enraged when I hear chewing to begin with and as you can imagine, it was hard to contain myself when it happened all day.  The guy sitting across from me (there were 4 of us that shared a HUGE cube) had the same pet peeve- cant stand hearing people chew, so every time we saw her reach for her snack drawer, we'd look at each other, grin, and put in our earphones. lol  its still a joke to this day.


----------



## Willa (Mar 12, 2009)

Now I have my own closed office, but before we were all in one room, separated by panels. There was this girl behind me, I could hear her ALL DAY LONG eating, sniffing... she was annoying. She had this problem with her sinus that made her not able to close her mouth of something when she ate.

At the end, even her normal breathing annoyed me, like she never used a kleenex. It was disgusting, I could hear all the sh*t in her nose running around.







I started putting little balls of kleenex in my ears... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or this other girl where I worked before, she ate candies all day long and she kept on sucking them very loud.


----------



## n_c (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cheapglamour* 

 
_ 
I also smell everything before I eat or drink it._

 
OMG I do the same. My family thinks its weird and disrespectful when I do that (like at friends house's or restaurants). I dont know I just dont want to put something in my mouth if it dont smell good...ya know, its not weird right? LOL


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 12, 2009)

enigmaticpheo said:


> same goes if I have on any jewelry or hair crap, I always wake up to take it off. but I HAVE to have a blanket on me, even in hot weather. I am so weird. D: \quote]
> 
> Yea im the same way..My stomach has to be covered at all times no matter how hot it is. And my hair cant be tied or anything..you can image how hot it looks in the morning..not lol.


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Yuck. The woman who sits opposite me at work eats a huge salad at her desk every day. I always take my lunch at the same time so I can get up and leave and walk around the town, just so I can't hear it. It's so disgusting and I have never heard anyone eat like that before. Slurping and smacking. Then after the salad it's the yoghurt, when after the slurping, the spoon is scraped about 50 times round the inside of the pot even though even I know there can't be anything left in there. If I come back in the office and she is still eating I am so pissed off. 

Problem is, I am running out of places to go at lunchtime, but I cannot stand to be in the office! As soon as she takes the lid off her lunch I am out of there_

 

I got the chills reading this. lol..I would def do the same thing.


----------



## User93 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm so weird!

First off, I'm always afraid I didnt lock my door when I left. I sometimes come back just to check it, and even if I don't I always worry about it.

Second, I always, always, always re-organise the make-up bag I carry with me. I always have a feeling i carry unnessesary products or forget something. Whenever I see someones bag I think "oh I should carry that too!". Seriously re-organuise every day.

And finally the most wierd one - I like cutting off my split ends with my manicure scissors. Yes I do go to the hair salon and cut my split ends there, but I always get them again soon, and it pisses me off. So I would just sit at home looking at my hair cutting odd split ends. Im weird, I warned you!


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 12, 2009)

My weirdest habit is being me and it's proving a difficult one to overcome.


----------



## ShangHaii (Mar 12, 2009)

I wouldn't call this a weird habit. It's more of a personality quirk. I have the attention span of a peanut.

>.<

It's hard for me to focus on anything for more than a few minutes at a time. Except for the video game i play, and playing with makeup o.o


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 12, 2009)

I smell EVERYTHING, lol.. not just food and drinks, I mean pretty much anything I acquire in my hands I want to know what it smells like (unless its something that obviously smells bad, i dont go around sniffing nasty things, just things i'm curious about i guess?) It's pretty weird but I've done it since I was a kid, haha.. i don't know what it stems from, maybe I was a dog in a former life or something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have no idea. But things like the insides of books and magazines, to markers, to makeup, everything gets sniffed out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It does make it easier to be descriptive when it comes to scents I guess, because I have this huge memory bank of them.

Useless talent =


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 12, 2009)

This reminds me of a tamer version of a thread I stumble on at Ebaum Forums.

I've always had this strong urge to eat laundry detergent. I never had, but I want to.
I like the way my garage smells.
I do this thing where I have to perfectly outline my hands and toes or I go crazy. 
I have clausterphobic feet, so I can't wear shoes for too long or I panic.


----------



## olddcassettes (Mar 12, 2009)

i have a weird habit of always carrying deodorant with me everywhere i go, i cant step out of the house without it just in case i forgot to put it on in the morning, ill have it in my purse. and i store one in my car. i dont know why, i hate the feeling of not wearing deodorant, its uncomfortable to me, and i can literally FEEL when im not wearing it, which is when i remember to put it on, even way before i break a sweat. and ill put it on ANYWHERE, i dont care if im sitting in class, if i know i dont have it on, itll drive me nuts, so ill just pull it out, put it on real quick, and thats it i can relax.
i guess i just have an unconditional love for deodorant


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 12, 2009)

I eat a cupcake a day.


----------



## olddcassettes (Mar 12, 2009)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i envy you.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Mar 12, 2009)

Nail files.  I cannot STAND to hear an emory board scraping across ny nails.  I guess it's like fingernails on a chalk board sound to me.  Therefore, I always clip my nails as short as possible and to file them down, I'll constantly run my nails over the thighs of my jeans.  Drives the hubbs insane.  LOL I don't care because he has weird OCD things as well.

The next thing is milk.  I have to smell it every time it comes out of the fridge.  I'm fairly certain that everybody would develop that habit when they accidently drink the expired stuff.. EWWWWW good times...


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_I smell EVERYTHING, lol.. not just food and drinks, I mean pretty much anything I acquire in my hands I want to know what it smells like (unless its something that obviously smells bad, i dont go around sniffing nasty things, just things i'm curious about i guess?) It's pretty weird but I've done it since I was a kid, haha.. i don't know what it stems from, maybe I was a dog in a former life or something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have no idea. But things like the insides of books and magazines, to markers, to makeup, everything gets sniffed out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It does make it easier to be descriptive when it comes to scents I guess, because I have this huge memory bank of them.

Useless talent = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL I can totally relate to the smelling of everything in your hands except I have to touch and feel everything that I run across at a store.  When I worked for Target, anytime I had to go to the back room I had to cut down the bath towel aisle and touch all of them.  It was so bad that our Assets Protection chick told me that I did the same thing everyday and she knew what time it was when she saw me in the towel aisle on her screens in the back office.  Makes me wonder who was worse off.  Me for the habit or her for KNOWING that.  Heh... she found her calling in life!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Mar 12, 2009)

I can totally relate to the noisy eating of food. It DRIVES ME CRAZY! omg. I can't stand people who smack and eat with their mouths open. I had a co worker who used to eat all day long and she was as noisy as could be and would talk/chew with her mouth open while walking around the office to "talk" to people. Yuk. One thing I don't miss about my old job...


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_OMG I do the same. My family thinks its weird and disrespectful when I do that (like at friends house's or restaurants). I dont know I just dont want to put something in my mouth if it dont smell good...ya know, its not weird right? LOL_

 

makes total sense


----------



## User35 (Mar 13, 2009)

If I smoke I CANT stand the second hand smoke..I cant breathe it in..i make sure the air takes it down wind or have the window down in the car so the smoke isnt just twirling around in the passenger compartment. I use Purell like a mother trucker because of all the nasty shizz I come in contat with ( tweakers, drugs, poop, body fluids), I dont think thats weird though..just smart i guess. 

Im anti sock as well

I am a freak about recycling..i see people at work with sobe or soda cans or something I tell ppl to give it to me so I can take it home and recycle it lol...its not for the $$ its for the environment. I tell people how to be green all the time they look at me like im retarded. But I really do care !


----------



## Lapis (Mar 13, 2009)

I can not sleep in socks, a bra or bottoms! Hell it's hard for me to sleep in a tee shirt I hate sleeping with clothes on, 98% of the time my pj's are on the chair

I must sleep covered, neck to feet, it'll be 100 I'll turn in the ac but I MUST be covered

As soon as I come home I must take off my clothes, they are dirty end of discussion I have clothes I only wear home, if I have to go to the hoa office I will change, there's nothing wrong with the clothes but they are only for home

I used to be much worse but I've gotten better


----------



## Willa (Mar 13, 2009)

Ho, I found another one and nobody can beat this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





When someone passes next to me, I stop breathing for 4-5 seconds, just because I do not wanna breath the same air...


----------



## florabundance (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I eat a cupcake a day._

 
lmao aww


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_I'm so weird!

First off, I'm always afraid I didnt lock my door when I left. I sometimes come back just to check it, and even if I don't I always worry about it.

Second, I always, always, always re-organise the make-up bag I carry with me. I always have a feeling i carry unnessesary products or forget something. Whenever I see someones bag I think "oh I should carry that too!". Seriously re-organuise every day.
_

 
Ha I will also check my door to see if i locked it.  The other day I was going to work and I was already around the block but I went home to see if it was locked anyways.. I guess because I'm that paranoid?

I don't organize my purse but I always cary unessesary stuff.  Like alot of my eyeshadows.. i don't wear that many colors at once.. but I like to have them


----------



## User35 (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_I can not sleep in socks, a bra or bottoms! Hell it's hard for me to sleep in a tee shirt I hate sleeping with clothes on, 98% of the time my pj's are on the chair

I must sleep covered, neck to feet, it'll be 100 I'll turn in the ac but I MUST be covered

As soon as I come home I must take off my clothes, they are dirty end of discussion I have clothes I only wear home, if I have to go to the hoa office I will change, there's nothing wrong with the clothes but they are only for home

I used to be much worse but I've gotten better_

 

ahhhh! how could i have forgotten this one ! lol

I do the same thing. I change as soon as i get home..and i know im not going out again. I love my comfy clothes.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 13, 2009)

i'm a weirdo when it comes to new things
i do the smelling thing too, like my favs are detergent & fabric softeners i have to smell them all before i choose one. 
i did my 1st online Mac purchase like in January, and I have yet to try my products, they are still in the box they came in, so carefully packaged like i'm waiting for the perfect time to break them in... next year? no, just kidding!
i don't wear makeup on a daily basis...
and also I have to be the 1st one to read the sunday newspaper and any new magazines i get in the mail. if i haven't looked at yet, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, you're not touching it!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 14, 2009)

After reading this thread I don't feel so bad about my strange habits.
Let's see, I'm a sniffer too, food, drinks, hands, walls, money etc.
I always have to have the toaster oven unplugged when not using it.
Toothbrushes, yeah I'm totally paranoid, change them often, check before using mine to make sure it wasn't used, rinse with peroxide once a week and my biggest phobia is making sure the toilet seat is down when flushing.
I once saw a health program on TV and they said the bacteria can go quite far (near the toothbrushes, for god's sake!). Oh and in a public bathroom, I never sit,  and when I flush, I turn away quickly, see above.
There's probably another 100 things I could add to this list, it only gets worse as you get older, btw.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 14, 2009)

OMG!!!!! I knew there was a reason my toothbrush had to be is a container!! That was so gross to hear!!!!!
I will almost piss my pants b4 I use a public toliet ... I just can't unless it is absolutley necessary !! when we travel I hold it for so long and don't drink

Even at home I rinse all silverware before I use it...even when I washed it and know it's clean...bacteria is airborne!! I'm such a Germaphobe it's scarey


----------



## aziajs (Mar 14, 2009)

- Ummmm I use Bleach in my dishwater.  This drove my college roomates crazy but it was very common in my house and I know a lot of Black people do this.

- I eat dry oatmeal.  A lot of it.  I am snacking on it right now.  There are days when the only thing I have eaten is dry oatmeal and no real food.

- I brush my teeth after I do my makeup.  I don't know why.

- When someone coughs or sneezes by me I hold my breath as long as I can so I don't breathe in their germs.  

I am sure I have more if I think about it.


----------



## Brie (Mar 14, 2009)

I hate feet, I scream if my bf's feet touch me when we are in bed and get insanely angry....

I also do this weird thing if i push one of  my cuticles back with my fingers i have to do it to all my fingers evenly.


----------



## Lapis (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_
Even at home I rinse all silverware before I use it...even when I washed it and know it's clean...bacteria is airborne!! I'm such a Germaphobe it's scarey_

 

My MIL will ask for a cup of hot water in restaurants and dip the cutlery in it, it's actually amazing what comes off of them, I on the other hand wipe them with tissue or the ever present wet wipes.


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_After reading this thread I don't feel so bad about my strange habits.
Let's see, I'm a sniffer too, food, drinks, hands, walls, money etc.
I always have to have the toaster oven unplugged when not using it.
Toothbrushes, yeah I'm totally paranoid, change them often, check before using mine to make sure it wasn't used, rinse with peroxide once a week and my biggest phobia is making sure the toilet seat is down when flushing.
I once saw a health program on TV and they said the bacteria can go quite far (near the toothbrushes, for god's sake!). Oh and in a public bathroom, I never sit,  and when I flush, I turn away quickly, see above.
There's probably another 100 things I could add to this list, it only gets worse as you get older, btw._

 

I'm with you on the toilet seat down when I flush! ewww, just to think of the germs splashing out and getting on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of my weird habits I guess is biting the skin off the inside of my bottom lip..until it bleeds lol (although I've heard of quite a few other people who do this so its not THAT weird)

I cannot sleep unless I'm completely covered...even in summer - definitely no arms feet off the side of the bed or covers or I think something's gonna get me LOL - it's true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh wait does this classify as a habit? Oh well lol

I also have the weird sniffing habit. I like: marker pens, petrol, paint, alcoholly stuff, tippex, paper, books, magazines, nail polishes (mmm)...all those kinds of smells lol  and I sniff stuff when I'm curious; not like food to see if it smells nice or not, but just plain curiosity


----------



## aziajs (Mar 15, 2009)

Hahaha...you know what I love to do?  In the summer, when you get in the car and turn on the air I get like 1/2 inch away from the air vent and deeply inhale.  I love the smell.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Hahaha...you know what I love to do?  In the summer, when you get in the car and turn on the air I get like 1/2 inch away from the air vent and deeply inhale.  I love the smell._

 
I never did that, I just may have to try it.
I love the fumes from a bus, my brother too.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_- Ummmm I use Bleach in my dishwater. This drove my college roomates crazy but it was very common in my house and I know a lot of Black people do this.

- I eat dry oatmeal. A lot of it. I am snacking on it right now. There are days when the only thing I have eaten is dry oatmeal and no real food.

._

 
I have never washed my dishes with bleach..But I do run a complete dishwasher cycle with bleach 1x a week..no dishes in it though

Oatmeal..dry


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_I never did that, I just may have to try it.
I love the fumes from a bus, my brother too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

mmmm... carbon monoxide.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   lol

just kidding, i know what you mean, haha.. somehow i'm drawn to certain smells that probably aren't good to breathe in either, like when we shoot fireworks shows (my pops works for a pyrotechnic company) I love the big cloud of smoke/gunpowder that surrounds the whole site, lol. I'm sure it's really horrible for your lungs, who knows wtf is in that shit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the smell though, haha.


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_mmmm... carbon monoxide.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   lol

just kidding, i know what you mean, haha.. somehow i'm drawn to certain smells that probably aren't good to breathe in either, like when we shoot fireworks shows (my pops works for a pyrotechnic company) I love the big cloud of smoke/gunpowder that surrounds the whole site, lol. I'm sure it's really horrible for your lungs, who knows wtf is in that shit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the smell though, haha._

 
Omg, Yes! I love that smell! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or burning matches, candles.. and even though I don't smoke..I love the smell of cigarettes lol - hate smoking them though lol


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 15, 2009)

i knew this thread would be hilarious.
I know I have weirdo things that I do.. but I must think they are normal because I can't recall anything too bizarre.

I can't sleep with the closet door opened.  Someone may just POP out while I'm sleeping.
uhhhhh..... when I have fries and a hamburger I have to eat the fries first.. 
i am lame. ahhaa


----------



## Ernie (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_mmmm... carbon monoxide.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   lol

just kidding, i know what you mean, haha.. somehow i'm drawn to certain smells that probably aren't good to breathe in either, like when we shoot fireworks shows (my pops works for a pyrotechnic company) I love the big cloud of smoke/gunpowder that surrounds the whole site, lol. I'm sure it's really horrible for your lungs, who knows wtf is in that shit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the smell though, haha._

 
I'm not too worried, living in NYC, god knows all the crap I breathe in.


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 18, 2009)

^^very true..same here


----------



## Gadook (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a weird symmetry thing. like, if I touch something with one finger, I have to touch it with all the others or it'll annoy me. I don't HAVE TO, but It annoys me if I don't.


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gadook* 

 
_I have a weird symmetry thing. like, if I touch something with one finger, I have to touch it with all the others or it'll annoy me. I don't HAVE TO, but It annoys me if I don't._

 
Oooh, I get that too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's annoying. 


I always like to wipe cutlery and cups/plates before I use them. It's find at home but I always feel a bit rude in other people's houses, like I'm saying they don't clean things enough or something, but I'm not, it's just a habit! 

I don't like to drink out of glasses either, especially at home. I much prefer drinking out of cups. Even water, juice and booze, I drink them from teacups or mugs.


----------



## TexasBelle (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Ho, I found another one and nobody can beat this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When someone passes next to me, I stop breathing for 4-5 seconds, just because I do not wanna breath the same air...




_

 
Hate to tell you this . . . but I do the exact same thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Glad to know I'm not the only one, though!!) I typically hold my breath on elevators, too, if it's a short enough ride.

Let's see, other things . . . Whenever possible, I push open doors in restaurants and shops using my elbow, and never, ever with my hands (unless there is an actual handle that must be turned). I keep antibacterial hand gel in my purse for use after those times when I must touch a public door handle.

I'm a bit OCD and tend to check and check and recheck certain things, such as whether the doors of the house are locked before I go to bed at night. And I double-check that the alarm clock is set before going to bed . . . actually, I check it about 4 times. Every night. Have done this for 10 years straight, at least.

I have to have noise around me every waking minute or I get nervous. I turn on the TV when I wake up, and it stays on until I leave the house. When I get home, it goes back on and stays on until we go to bed. Drives my partner crazy at times - he prefers music. But music makes me nervous after a little while. Only the TV calms me. At work, when I'm in my office, I generally have on headphones and am listening to TV shows through Joost while I'm working on other things.


----------



## revinn (Mar 22, 2009)

Eating paper. And erasers. And fabric. And sometimes metal.


----------

